# World's Tallest, Fastest, water slide Schlitterbahn Kansas City



## Coastercraze (Nov 19, 2013)

Sounds pretty wicked to me... would you ride it? Appears they should be finishing up and it should be opened next season. While I am not much of a "water park" guy, I have to say that water coasters appear to have evolved quite well lately.



> _“To ensure the record-holding statistics of this new extreme attraction, we are not going to release final height and scope of the project until we are ready to welcome our first guests,”_ explained Jeff Henry, Schlitterbahn co-owner and award-winning designer of world-class attractions. _“This new MEG-A-BLASTER speed-slide is going to wow our guests and is going to be a game changer for our industry. Our greatest challenge will be to find thrill seekers brave enough to ride.”_


----------



## mitsuhashi (Nov 19, 2013)

Speed slides freak me out too much, but it's going to be fun watching all the tops flying off.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 19, 2013)

Going to be difficult to hold a chessboard on that thing.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 19, 2013)

...  I hate water slides and roller coasters...  

That picture.

Just gave me goosebumps. 

Did I mention I'm not a fan of heights?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 19, 2013)

what the hell! I mean for a moment I though it is a roller coaster and its kinda fine. But a water slide of that height.. Jesus!


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 19, 2013)

Sounds like fun to me - as long as I don't break any body parts, I'm fine with it.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 19, 2013)

I hate rollercoasters. No fun at all.

But I _LOVE_ water parks. Water slides don't bother me, as they're all pretty simple. No man man machine spinning you upside down or whipping you around on some ancient wooden track. Just water, a slide, and gravity. Can't really mess that up too much.

In Indiana we have 'Holiday World', which is an awesome water park. If I had it my way they'd serve beer and I'd go every week of the summer. I love grabbing a hold of the metal bars in front of the slides that you hold onto to keep you in place until they say you can let go... I use those to launch me forward as best as possible to get a good start on some speed


----------



## Pmadd (Nov 19, 2013)

If only I lived closer...


----------



## SkylarM (Nov 19, 2013)

I know what I'm doing next year!


----------



## NodeKid (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Kakashi (Nov 19, 2013)

Wtf... that is just crazy... must have been high on something to try that out. The first guy is unconscious even before he hits the pool steps. 

As for the waterslide... how are people getting up exactly ? stairs ?


----------



## texteditor (Nov 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I hate rollercoasters. No fun at all.
> 
> But I _LOVE_ water parks. Water slides don't bother me, as they're all pretty simple. No man man machine spinning you upside down or whipping you around on some ancient wooden track. Just water, a slide, and gravity. Can't really mess that up too much.
> 
> In Indiana we have 'Holiday World', which is an awesome water park. If I had it my way they'd serve beer and I'd go every week of the summer. I love grabbing a hold of the metal bars in front of the slides that you hold onto to keep you in place until they say you can let go... I use those to launch me forward as best as possible to get a good start on some speed


It's a shame you feel this way because the Voyage is the best thing about holiday world


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 19, 2013)

Kakashi said:


> Wtf... that is just crazy... must have been high on something to try that out. The first guy is unconscious even before he hits the pool steps.
> 
> As for the waterslide... how are people getting up exactly ? stairs ?


Yup like every other water slide, you gotta climb to the top.

I used to have a water park near Cleveland called Dover Lake which was built next to the ski resort. The hillside made for some pretty awesome water slides and the two winding raft rivers were pretty cool too. At least on that one, you didn't have to climb many steps - mostly just walk up the hillside. Sometimes, they had the chairlift running from the ski resort so you didn't have to walk all the way up.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 19, 2013)

texteditor said:


> It's a shame you feel this way because the Voyage is the best thing about holiday world


FWIW, I have stood in line for that roller coaster many times. My ex liked going to amusement parks. I didn't like riding most the rides. So I'd keep her company in line and then hold her purse for her at the exit like a chump 

She talked me into riding some non-crazy rides, I've ridden the Raven and the Legend there. As well as a couple other not-so-crazy ones at Six Flags Kentucky Kingdom and Kings Island... but I disliked them greatly.

I like riding the go-karts, the scrambler, that ride where you're in the swings with the metal chains and it spins you around... the simpler stuff. Haha.


----------

